# Aquatic Magic Regulator Solenoid



## PM (30 Jun 2008)

I have one of the above, been maybe 3-4 months now, and the solenoid just gets louder and LOUDER!

This morning it sounded like a numatic drill going through a brick wall!  Then I just turned the power off and on a couple of times and it became a bit more quite.  Though it used to be silent, and is now still pretty loud.

Does anyone else have this problem?  It's REALLY annoying having that buzzzzzz all the time!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I have one of the above, been maybe 3-4 months now, and the solenoid just gets louder and LOUDER!
> 
> This morning it sounded like a numatic drill going through a brick wall!  Then I just turned the power off and on a couple of times and it became a bit more quite.  Though it used to be silent, and is now still pretty loud.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?  It's REALLY annoying having that buzzzzzz all the time!



Ive had this problem on a few solenoids.. both that I sent back as faulty.  They shouldnt buzz.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

YEP! i had this issue with the same reg and sol deal from AM. I had a mare getting it sorted and gave up in the end and removed the solanoid. AM will be willing to take it back but they will want video evidence.


----------



## PM (30 Jun 2008)

Here's the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygtp8TRueV4

Does anyone have one of these from this ebay seller that DOESN'T make a noise?  If so how long have you had it?  If they all go like this then I'd be wasting my time and there's getting another one that will do the same after a few weeks.

How comes you gave up Matt?  Were they reluctant to replace it?

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Right.
> Here's the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygtp8TRueV4
> Dya think this will do?
> How comes you gave up Matt?  Were they reluctant to replace it?  Can it be fixed so they don't buzz?
> Thanks


Damn that is noisy, email them and send the video link too.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Here's the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygtp8TRueV4
> 
> How comes you gave up Matt?  Were they reluctant to replace it?
> 
> Thanks



Na, they were happy to replace it but it was a massive faff, i wasn't in a situation to be messing about videoing, posting and arguing the toss over somthing that was below par from day one, life was easier once i removed it. My BBA when away to


----------



## PM (30 Jun 2008)

I just emailed them

I hate it when things go wrong, I have a stack of faulty cameras and hifi equipment too.  Annoying.  That buzz is winding me up!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I just emailed them
> I hate it when things go wrong, I have a stack of faulty cameras and hifi equipment too.  Annoying.  That buzz is winding me up!



Take it out  and leave CO2 on, a lot of people do, if you have many fish in there just turn on an air stone during the night until you get it sorted out


----------



## JamesM (30 Jun 2008)

Turn off your co2 from the bottle and wait for the lines to empty, then remove the clip from the back of the solenoid taking the magnet off. You should be left with a pin that has two screws in it, remove these to see the valve and spring inside - try stretching the spring a little and lubricate it with some vaseline. Put it back together and see how she sounds


----------



## PM (2 Jul 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Turn off your co2 from the bottle and wait for the lines to empty, then remove the clip from the back of the solenoid taking the magnet off. You should be left with a pin that has two screws in it, remove these to see the valve and spring inside - try stretching the spring a little and lubricate it with some vaseline. Put it back together and see how she sounds



Hi, I just tried this and it worked    though I chose not to put any vaseline in there as in my opinion it would not be a good idea.  So now my solenoid is pretty much silent again   

Ta


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Jul 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool  nice one JamesM


----------



## PM (9 Jul 2008)

BTW, this is only a very short term solution - mine is quite bad again, its been about a week!   

Will have to do the same again, though I reckon the fix time will decrease, as keep stretching the spring will eventually make it weaker.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jul 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> BTW, this is only a very short term solution - mine is quite bad again, its been about a week!
> 
> Will have to do the same again, though I reckon the fix time will decrease, as keep stretching the spring will eventually make it weaker.


Yup, same happened to me actually. I used a replacement spring I got from a ball point pen though. Seems much better now.


----------

